
How Gullible Are We? A Review of the Evidence from Psychology and Social Science - ehudla
http://psycnet.apa.org/fulltext/2017-22175-001.html
======
broswell
Link is valid but just brings up a page template for me. I'm clicking on the
article and getting
[http://psycnet.apa.org/fulltext/2017-22175-001.html](http://psycnet.apa.org/fulltext/2017-22175-001.html)

~~~
KGIII
[http://psycnet.apa.org/record/2017-22175-001](http://psycnet.apa.org/record/2017-22175-001)

~~~
ehudla
Thanks for posting this link. The original link works for me (probably b/c I
use university proxy which provides access to the journal; without it I get
the blank page too).

